# DM Motorsport Turbo



## dnetcrawler (Aug 23, 2010)

*DM Motorsport Turbo & Unitronic big-turbo software*

Hi everyone,

I'm sorry if this is a dup; but has anyone seen this:

http://www.eurotuner.com/featuredvehicles/eurp_1007_2007_volkswagen_rabbit/index.html

http://www.dmmotorsport.com/wb/pages/gallery/turbo-kit30.php

Has anyone work with DM Motorsport for a kit on their 2.5l?


"With the same turbo on a built 1.8T engine, we can get 500whp. So with the 2.5-liter, we're capable of 700whp."


Engine: 2.5 liter five-cylinder with Supertech pistons, 144mm Pauter connecting rods with force-pin oiling and 20mm wrist pins, knife-edged crank, ARP bolts, ported head, DM Motorsport equal-length exhaust manifold, TiAL 44mm wastegate, *HTA 3582R turbo* with Force Performance/TiAL GT35 V-band housing, Precision front-mount intercooler, CNC aluminum valve cover, custom intake manifold, dual 3'' exhaust system with two 4'' Vibrant Performance tips, 830cc injectors, Bosch 044 fuel pump, *Unitronic big-turbo software*, VF-Engineering motor and dogbone mounts, dual Flex-a-lite cooling fans, custom radiator core, R32 fuel tank



 :


----------



## KulturKampf (Nov 30, 2009)

rumor has it that unitronic is working on a turbo kit...and considering this was a unitronic/DM creation this is probably what it is going to be...i have already got confirmation that the intake mani is going to go into production


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

This car is real but I don't think the numbers are! Go on YouTube and search 1000hp vw. That r doesn't have that much HP! It's called a wot box. The point is they claim HP but never have dyno graphs to back it up! That rabbit prob has mid 400's.


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

KulturKampf said:


> rumor has it that unitronic is working on a turbo kit...and considering this was a unitronic/DM creation this is probably what it is going to be...i have already got confirmation that the intake mani is going to go into production


Unitronic makes software not hardware, so I don't know where u heard that? Dm will make u a turbo kit but at a price, and they're out of Canada as well. I WAS told that apr is gonna mess with a kit for us but as of now ur stuck with c2 or a one off build like I'm doin.


----------



## KulturKampf (Nov 30, 2009)

eurojet is doing a turbo kit too. and i heard my info from mike zielinski the director of research and devolopment for unitronic...jokes on you. and if you turbo a 2.5 there is alot of power available especially if you have completely rebuilt the engine and considering it has more displacement than the 2.0t (hopefully you knew that before) it can easily make more power


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

I guess well see. Maybe a collaboration with a company, but either way Unitronic makes amazing maps they just never have dyno graphs to prove their claims. Just because THE turbo has a 700 HP rating doesn't mean the car does. I have faith in our motor just want to see proof in the claims. Or my semi built rabbit has 2000 HP off, rolling down a hill! And I've talked with development of eurojet when I got my valve cover and they had a prototype turbo header but will not have a 5 cylinder turbo kit, and if they do not for a loong time. Not bein a a-hole just goin off of people in the industry I know.


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

umm... wow.. i dont check this up in 3 days, and the first things i see is you making a couple of half ass/ ignorant posts..

ok, so Unitronic and DM tuning DID make a turbo kit. featured on eurotuner.
unitronic Chipped is at LEAST planning on starting a division for hardware as well, and calling it Unitronic Motorsports.

Eurojet and i have fantastic relations... i call em a lot, and i ask a bunch of questions, and they always help me. anyways, eurojet is actually making a turbo kit at the moment. in the past, they made the manifold FOR the turbo, and they only made about 2 or 3. they didnt finish or made a full kit bacause the market wasnt actually ready... now, some months later, they started production.
they expect the hardware to be done around (and dont quote me) halloween. what will take long, is the software. Unitronic software. the only best.

to continue, i know you like unitronic as well... so, if they dont release dyno graphs, then YOU should do it.. and i mean, its us, the buyers and supporters... hell, its called help/support.

to continue... we dont need a "full" build on the engine. the valve dept, is actually very very good. it can stand a lot of power below REDLINE. and if kept NA, it can do a lot of high revs without a single prob.

-a set of cams would be fun in order to do better timing control on the car, which is the limit for NA.. but it would help immensely in FI.
-pistons and rods should be purchase on a reinforced level (better materials, forged, etc)
- bottom or top end re do isn't necessary unless you are making a LOT of power.
-over bore isnt really helpfull and the most RECOMMENDED measurement is only 0.5mm
-the head gasket should be upgraded along with an spacer, in accordance to lowering the comp ratio in order to produce more boost. (+10lbs)

there are several compnaies developing/researching more for the SRI. on that, the market isnt ready for TRUE amazing things on that regard. (+1000$ for each)

anywas, you should spend a bit more time reading ALL over this section. including the archived section.


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

I know every company is "developing" a kit but in 3 years the only company to do it is c2? That's what makes me skeptic. My good friends are Unitronic dealers, and I have talked with mike and the guys at Unitronic. I know the 2.5 sri will go into production prob in a year or two. But honestly as a business owner also I bet they'll attack the current market with big turbo kits which is the mk4 crowd. And as far as sayin they should post dyno graph, which u didn't read what I said, whenever a home one off build is made every one says "post dyno sheets" I'm used to mustang guys and ricers bolting on ebay parts and claiming 800hp! And people do this because if the motors built u can essentialy claim whatever u want. Dm builds crazy crap like that mk2 jetta. Not minimizing they're work. I plan on quatro my rabbit in the spring and if they're down to do it ill take it to them. I love that rabbit I missed that issue so I bought it online. So I spent 15$ just for that article.


----------



## KulturKampf (Nov 30, 2009)

kevin FaKiN spLits said:


> I know every company is "developing" a kit but in 3 years the only company to do it is c2? That's what makes me skeptic. My good friends are Unitronic dealers, and I have talked with mike and the guys at Unitronic. *I know the 2.5 sri will go into production prob in a year or two.* But honestly as a business owner also I bet they'll attack the current market with big turbo kits which is the mk4 crowd. And as far as sayin they should post dyno graph, which u didn't read what I said, whenever a home one off build is made every one says "post dyno sheets" I'm used to mustang guys and ricers bolting on ebay parts and claiming 800hp! And people do this because if the motors built u can essentialy claim whatever u want. Dm builds crazy crap like that mk2 jetta. Not minimizing they're work. I plan on quatro my rabbit in the spring and if they're down to do it ill take it to them. I love that rabbit I missed that issue so I bought it online. So I spent 15$ just for that article.


this winter according to mike z.


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

Cool well if they make it we will come! I'm in the middle of my custom build so I won't be needing a. Turbo kit makin ok power for a crazy price tag. I have everything I need but a tubular manifold and I've spent 3800 bucks so far. After that manifold and machine work. I'll have spent as much as the c2 kit but have double the power. I went this way because in the 2 years I've had the car only c2 has made a kit. And its ok if u want to be barely faster than a stage 1 flashed gti. I say one off it so you can say its built by u not a bolt on mass produced kit. If eurojet came out with that kit a couple months ago I would've most likely went that route because they make nice parts. As I have their fmic, and valve cover.


----------



## dnetcrawler (Aug 23, 2010)

Kind of cool, to see all these companies working on kits. Hope some one gets the ECU software for 09-10 done soon.

Right now I have to wait at minimum until spring on '11 for the folks at C2.


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

not to bash...
but go eurojet turbo! it should be out around that time (spring 11)


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

ya what he said if eurojet comes out with a tubo kit get it. dont go c2 because ya 250hp is fun but not worth the 5000 price tag. then get a unitronic turbo file.


----------



## crosshare (Mar 4, 2008)

sweet black baby jesus. I knew there was a reason to keep my rabbit. 

I can be the test car!  

Anyone?

Anyone?


----------



## pennsydubbin (Mar 3, 2010)

thygreyt said:


> not to bash...
> but go eurojet turbo! it should be out around that time (spring 11)


 eurojet's kit won't be out now till spring time ?!?!?!


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

hardware should be done around oct... then the wait is because of tuning


----------



## nvsbandit (Oct 2, 2007)

yeahhh ill be waiting for the eurojet. keeping their catback i was gonna sell. their headers were definitely some of the nicest headers ive ever seen as far as construction and they sounded beautiful....but i want a turbo now haha


----------



## pennsydubbin (Mar 3, 2010)

i knew that the hardware would be done around halloween time but i didn't realize the tuning would take till next spring...i was hoping i could get the kit as a Christmas present


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

just think about it... 3 months for tunning, including developing, fine tunning and testing...!
3 months is a hopefull estimate.

truth is, no one knows.


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

And prob a 5 or 6 thousand dollar price tag. And maybe +100 HP.


----------



## eatrach (May 13, 2004)

and the wait begins...


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 5, 2005)

kevin FaKiN spLits said:


> Unitronic makes software not hardware, so I don't know where u heard that? Dm will make u a turbo kit but at a price, and they're out of Canada as well. I WAS told that apr is gonna mess with a kit for us but as of now ur stuck with c2 or a one off build like I'm doin.


Unitronic does design and manufacturer hardware. You just don't know about any of it. :thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 5, 2005)

kevin FaKiN spLits said:


> I guess well see. Maybe a collaboration with a company, but either way Unitronic makes amazing maps they just never have dyno graphs to prove their claims. Just because THE turbo has a 700 HP rating doesn't mean the car does. I have faith in our motor just want to see proof in the claims. Or my semi built rabbit has 2000 HP off, rolling down a hill! And I've talked with development of eurojet when I got my valve cover and they had a prototype turbo header but will not have a 5 cylinder turbo kit, and if they do not for a loong time. Not bein a a-hole just goin off of people in the industry I know.


There are plans of releasing a 2.5L turbo setup accompanied by Unitronic software. Eurojet is currently working on a hardware kit that WILL be released within the NEAR future, that will most likely have Unitronic software offered/available for it, however, we've also heard of a Unitronic branded setup arriving on the market. That's all I can say at this point. Your people in the industry are giving you wrong information.


----------



## pennsydubbin (Mar 3, 2010)

It's actually said to be around $3000 with the basic kit and around $4000 for intercooler and some other tid bits


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 5, 2005)

kevin FaKiN spLits said:


> Cool well if they make it we will come! I'm in the middle of my custom build so I won't be needing a. Turbo kit makin ok power for a crazy price tag. I have everything I need but a tubular manifold and I've spent 3800 bucks so far. After that manifold and machine work. I'll have spent as much as the c2 kit but have double the power. I went this way because in the 2 years I've had the car only c2 has made a kit. And its ok if u want to be barely faster than a stage 1 flashed gti. I say one off it so you can say its built by u not a bolt on mass produced kit. If eurojet came out with that kit a couple months ago I would've most likely went that route because they make nice parts. As I have their fmic, and valve cover.


What's the crazy price tag you're referring to? You have everything but a Tubular manifold and you've spent $3800. So figure after a tubular manifold is built for you and software is made for you, you're looking at $5,000+. What if I were to say that there's a strong possibility one of those "ok powered, crazy price tagged" kits are going to end up being cheaper than what you've already spent?



kevin FaKiN spLits said:


> And prob a 5 or 6 thousand dollar price tag. And maybe +100 HP.


See the above, but even if it was $5-6,000, that is what likely what you'll be spending when it's all said and done, so what's your concern?


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

The manifold is already paid for just not In my possession.so ya ill have about $6000 in parts but double available power than any kit for the same money.If u don't have the mechanical ability to do it yourself then buy a kit. Ur just gonna pay for the r&d that went into it. The price tag I'm basing off of is the c2 stage 2 kit. If a kit came out that posts the same numbers the set up I'm running which made 500+ whp on a local mk4 than it would be as much if not more than a hpa turbo kit $13,000+. If a other kit than c2 had been out I'd buy it. But in the two years I've had my car that's the only kit available. So all in all I hope the market for the 2.5 takes off and every company makes a kit or collabs for a kit, no doubt it will sell great. I might buy the eurojet kit for my girlfriends jetta.:laugh:


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

[email protected] said:


> What's the crazy price tag you're referring to? You have everything but a Tubular manifold and you've spent $3800. So figure after a tubular manifold is built for you and software is made for you, you're looking at $5,000+. What if I were to say that there's a strong possibility one of those "ok powered, crazy price tagged" kits are going to end up being cheaper than what you've already spent?
> 
> 
> 
> See the above, but even if it was $5-6,000, that is what likely what you'll be spending when it's all said and done, so what's your concern?


I'm just looking at it as a business owner. Companies say things are gonna happen and if they fall through, just say well we hit a road block. We'll keep everyone posted. Then the project dies.


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

[email protected] said:


> There are plans of releasing a 2.5L turbo setup accompanied by Unitronic software. Eurojet is currently working on a hardware kit that WILL be released within the NEAR future, that will most likely have Unitronic software offered/available for it, however, we've also heard of a Unitronic branded setup arriving on the market. That's all I can say at this point. Your people in the industry are giving you wrong information.


So it is a collaboration. It's been 5 months or so since I've talked to anyone at uni or eurojet.Let's take the edge of this thread.
3000 or 4000 for a eurojet kit seems real cheap. Wonder what turbo is included for that price. Ko4? No doubt it'll be a nice setup. I would rock that s*** but went balls out and a 1000 headaches to come:laugh:


----------



## BlackRabbit2point5 (Sep 6, 2007)

and do you have any idea how pointless it would be to use a k04 in a turbo kit for the 2.5... seriously k04s are just for the people who are too afraid to put a real turbo on an FSI or a 1.8T. Personally my game plan is to ditch the base model t3/t4 that comes with the c2 kit for a Precision Billet 6262 ball bearing and either put it the work to go with AEM EMS or keep trying to get the shop I work at set up for Unitronic


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 5, 2005)

kevin FaKiN spLits said:


> The manifold is already paid for just not In my possession.so ya ill have about $6000 in parts but double available power than any kit for the same money.If u don't have the mechanical ability to do it yourself then buy a kit. Ur just gonna pay for the r&d that went into it. The price tag I'm basing off of is the c2 stage 2 kit. If a kit came out that posts the same numbers the set up I'm running which made 500+ whp on a local mk4 than it would be as much if not more than a hpa turbo kit $13,000+. If a other kit than c2 had been out I'd buy it. But in the two years I've had my car that's the only kit available. So all in all I hope the market for the 2.5 takes off and every company makes a kit or collabs for a kit, no doubt it will sell great. I might buy the eurojet kit for my girlfriends jetta.:laugh:


What makes your setup double available power than potentially 2 kits that haven't been released yet? Turbo and injector selection really dictate the type of power than can be made and I am fairly positive that the turbo selection on both of the potential kits will support 450+. If you're doubling that, thumbs up to you. :thumbup:

Of course manufacturers incorporate R&D costs into the final cost of the product(s) / kit(s). You should really stop using the C2 turbo setup as your reference for all others to come. You've seen what Unitronic software can do and we've seen what Eurojet hardware can do. We know what quality capable turbochargers can do, as well, so that's what you should be making your reference from. Not a completely independent tuner/manufacturer.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 5, 2005)

kevin FaKiN spLits said:


> I'm just looking at it as a business owner. Companies say things are gonna happen and if they fall through, just say well we hit a road block. We'll keep everyone posted. Then the project dies.


It happens. It won't be the first and it won't be the last. The market wasn't there when Eurojet has first explored it, that's no secret. The market is just STARTING to come around and Eurojet is in development once again. Joel and I have a very tight relationship when it comes to this stuff, so I'd like to think I'm speaking with knowledge here, but if you know more than me you must be good :thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 5, 2005)

kevin FaKiN spLits said:


> So it is a collaboration. It's been 5 months or so since I've talked to anyone at uni or eurojet.Let's take the edge of this thread.
> 3000 or 4000 for a eurojet kit seems real cheap. Wonder what turbo is included for that price. Ko4? No doubt it'll be a nice setup. I would rock that s*** but went balls out and a 1000 headaches to come:laugh:


No k04 - that's not even a viable option, not to mention that'd actually be a more expensive option at that. Don't be surprised if hardware is released within that "crazy" price range :thumbup:


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

Yep ur right on fuel part of that. But in that range internals come as a factor and thumbs up if these kits come with them as an upgraded option.:laugh: like I said I went my way because no alternative to c2. That's where the reference keeps comin into txt. I'm gonna hopefully be 450+ off the bat. Where a kit will need a added fortune. But kits are more for convenience and less hassle. It's all up to the persons preference.:thumbup:


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

thanks for all the info john!!!


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

BlackRabbit2point5 said:


> and do you have any idea how pointless it would be to use a k04 in a turbo kit for the 2.5... seriously k04s are just for the people who are too afraid to put a real turbo on an FSI or a 1.8T. Personally my game plan is to ditch the base model t3/t4 that comes with the c2 kit for a Precision Billet 6262 ball bearing and either put it the work to go with AEM EMS or keep trying to get the shop I work at set up for Unitronic


its called a sarcastic joke. Lol they'll use a cheap t3/t4 but hey its still induction. Come to Ohio the shop next to my apartment deals Unitronic.:laugh:


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 5, 2005)

kevin FaKiN spLits said:


> Yep ur right on fuel part of that. But in that range internals come as a factor and thumbs up if these kits come with them as an upgraded option.:laugh: like I said I went my way because no alternative to c2. That's where the reference keeps comin into txt. I'm gonna hopefully be 450+ off the bat. Where a kit will need a added fortune. But kits are more for convenience and less hassle. It's all up to the persons preference.:thumbup:


Internals are needed at that power level, regardless of the setup or kit, so that's a moot point. I didn't say any kits come with internals, etc., rather the capabilities to make that power are there with the kits' components.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 5, 2005)

kevin FaKiN spLits said:


> its called a sarcastic joke. Lol they'll use a cheap t3/t4 but hey its still induction. Come to Ohio the shop next to my apartment deals Unitronic.:laugh:


You were referring to the k04 in context of including it with the kit to reduce costs, not sarcastically. In reality, the k04 is more expensive than most turbo's included in these kits, so the analogy didn't work.

We are the Mid-Atlantic's Premier Unitronic dealer. What point are you trying to get at with visiting HS Tuning in Ohio?


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

[email protected] said:


> Internals are needed at that power level, regardless of the setup or kit, so that's a moot point. I didn't say any kits come with internals, etc., rather the capabilities to make that power are there with the kits' components.


True. If u take the quality of the German motor vs. an American crap box, the tolerances of vw internals shall safely hold double the stock power. So turn up the boost a bit with proper fueling 300-350 is doable with a turn key kit without internal work. Which is great power for a dd. And a reasonable power level for a fwd bunny


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

[email protected] said:


> You were referring to the k04 in context of including it with the kit to reduce costs, not sarcastically. In reality, the k04 is more expensive than most turbo's included in these kits, so the analogy didn't work.
> 
> We are the Mid-Atlantic's Premier Unitronic dealer. What point are you trying to get at with visiting HS Tuning in Ohio?


First off wasn't referring to u. Second u know the context I'm using? Huh no they'll use a crappy eBay turbo to cut costs. What's hs tuning? Talkin about haus of dub.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 5, 2005)

kevin FaKiN spLits said:


> First off wasn't referring to u. Second u know the context I'm using? Huh no they'll use a crappy eBay turbo to cut costs. What's hs tuning? Talkin about haus of dub.


Who is going to use eBay turbo's to cut costs? Surely none of the companies I've mentioned, nor does C2. We're going in circles here. If you want to do your own, go for it, but please don't speak as if you know what other companies are doing, developing, releasing, etc. or what the price points will be or quality of components that will be used, unless of course, you know without any question. It's better for everyone.


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

[email protected] said:


> Who is going to use eBay turbo's to cut costs? Surely none of the companies I've mentioned, nor does C2. We're going in circles here. If you want to do your own, go for it, but please don't speak as if you know what other companies are doing, developing, releasing, etc. or what the price points will be or quality of components that will be used, unless of course, you know without any question. It's better for everyone.


Then u tell me all knowing genie, what turbo will they use a gt3076r with a tial vband housing or a base garret. U are not understanding what I'm saying. Ur right let's stop this since everyone has the right to buy whatever they want. Plus this thread is about dm's rabbit. What r ur thoughts on that.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 5, 2005)

kevin FaKiN spLits said:


> Then u tell me all knowing genie, what turbo will they use a gt3076r with a tial vband housing or a base garret. U are not understanding what I'm saying. Ur right let's stop this since everyone has the right to buy whatever they want. Plus this thread is about dm's rabbit. What r ur thoughts on that.


I know there are a number of options on the table for Eurojet's kit (Precision, Garrett, HTA, etc.), and Unitronic has a turbo selection in mind, however, that information will be shared once the specifics of the kit(s) are finalized. I can guarantee you that it won't be an eBay turbo, ever. Also, never claimed to be an all knowing genie, but rather, just giving factual information I've been given while being active in the development process with these companies.

I've seen the Rabbit in person and it's a great setup for sure. Making custom one-off setups is definitely something DM does great.


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

Yes they do a great job. I ​know those companies especially eurojet will have an amazing kit. Which I will buy for my other car regardless of the price. Didn't mean to assume what these companies are deciding on hardware to use. I thinki just lost my train of thought and talked circles. Hope u check out my build thread when it starts up, and I hope the car makes eurotuner!:laugh:


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 5, 2005)

kevin FaKiN spLits said:


> Yes they do a great job. I ​know those companies especially eurojet will have an amazing kit. Which I will buy for my other car regardless of the price. Didn't mean to assume what these companies are deciding on hardware to use. I thinki just lost my train of thought and talked circles. Hope u check out my build thread when it starts up, and I hope the car makes eurotuner!:laugh:


Good luck with your build. Let me know if you have any questions!

There is already enough mis-information floating around, I really hate to see more being added into the mix. In the future, please just don't add to it and put things out there about specific companies that may not be or are not true. And when your people in the industry tell you things, be careful what information you're buying into - It's not always true or accurate.


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

Well I think its one guy tells u something, then I call and get in a conversation and I'm told something that I want to hear and it burns from there.


----------

